# Approached Girls at School



## nevmx (Mar 20, 2013)

This was yesterday. I'm not giving myself enough credit for what I'm doing. I feel as bad as I did back when I couldn't ask a girl for the time. Now I can directly hit on girls.

Two days ago I was in semi panic mode about the lack of girls in my life. So yesterday I skipped my two morning classes so I could go and approach some girls around campus. I did 7 approaches in total.

The line I use:

"Hey, I know this is kind of random, but I thought you were cute and I wanted to say hi"

1. First approach was a warm up. She wasn't my type of girl, but I needed something to build up on. I chatted with her for a bit, got her number and left.

2. Second girl I approached said she had a boyfriend when I asked for her number. I just started walking backwards and left.

3. Not my type of girl, but there was no one around, so I went for it. I got her number, turned around and left.

This is when things started getting more interesting.

4. Tall'ish girl, probably a year older than me. She was actually cute. She was in a rush though, but I still got her number and texted her. She answered, and I set up a date for next Thursday.

5. Very cute and attractive girl. She was quite shy however. I totally understand how nervous she must be when a stranger walks up to her and says you're cute. Chatted a bit (she didn't say much, but we still chatted) and I got her number. I texted her and set up a date for next Monday.

6. This girl was shy too, but not really my kind of girl. She didn't answer my text: doesn't matter.

7. My best approach. She was VERY cute and I followed her to her locker and approached her then. We talked and she was very receptive. I got her number and we hugged tight at the end. However she texted me an hour later saying she has a boyfriend but that she's very impressed by how brave I was to approach her.

I asked the last girl, out of curiosity, how often does something like that happen (a guy approaches you and directly says you're cute)? She says it's the first time something like that happened and that she was very impressed by it. She kept my number.

Additionally I set up a date with another girl I approached back in December. We're going for a date on Wednesday.

Yield: Dates Monday, Wednesday, Thursday. It is likely that either the Monday or Thursday girl will cancel, and I'm prepared for that.

I'm still not satisfied about my approaches, I need to do it more, and on cuter girls. However, exactly a year ago, asking a girl for the time was a very hard task. Also, I couldn't so any approaches before November 21st last year. I think it's good progress.

*Bottom line*
Everything is possible, and if I did it, you guys can do it too. Once you start doing it, you will realize that it is nothing weird/unusual. Take baby steps, start talking to stranger girls, ask for directions and time, things like that. In some time, you will be able to approach girls and leave with their number. Then you will text that number and set up a date. Just don't give up.

I walk around the campus and hit on random girls. Is it weird/creepy? No.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

This is rather awesome man ! Congrats for your efforts. 
But we're not all able to do so for the moment. I already feel bad enough when girls come talking to me.


----------



## Mingo (Feb 14, 2014)

> I always debate whether or not I should approach a girl if all I want is practice talking to girls and I'm not really interested in her. I feel like I am leading them on or setting them up for disappointment. What do you all think?


I think you've got a point. But talking to them doesn't necessarily mean leading them on, right? 

Congratulations on progress, OP :clap


----------



## nevmx (Mar 20, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> I always debate whether or not I should approach a girl if all I want is practice talking to girls and I'm not really interested in her. I feel like I am leading them on or setting them up for disappointment. What do you all think?


Two weeks ago I was dating Girl A and Girl B at the same time. I felt extremely bad for girl B because I felt like she was REALLY getting attached to me, she was texting me all the time, sending me pictures, chatting, talking, hugging, etc. I was more interested in girl A.

A few days later, I realized girl A was different and really wasn't the girl for me. I went all out to get girl B. I thought it's gonna be an easy one because she was so attached to me. Well, it turns out that she had a boyfriend and she was seeing me only as a friend. That almost killed me.

I was feeling extremely bad for leading girl B on, but in the end the EXACT OPPOSITE happened. She was leading me on and I was the one hurt in the end. She blamed me for ruining the friendship we developed.

Do you think girl B felt bad for leading me on for 2 weeks? Not at all. Why should I care then?

Also, think about that: we all have boring lives. By talking to girls you're only making their lives more interesting.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Sometimes I just want to walk up to a girl, tell her she's pretty and then disappear. I can't seem to even do that.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

There's having balls, then there's having balls of steel
You, sir, are the latter.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

all i can say is good job guys i had a good exp myself recently think most females would agree is that physical appearance isn't the main attraction chest out full blown confidence is not talking about being stuck up but when you are man enough to stand your ground


----------



## nevmx (Mar 20, 2013)

I got in a relationship with a girl I met that exact day (note that the thread was started a year ago) and now I lost all my approaching skills and I'm exactly where I was before, except with a GF. :clap :no

Am I happier/less socially anxious than I was a year ago? No, if anything, I'm almost worse, because I'm in a ton of student debt...

I'm still trying though


----------



## kaspenpiedad (Feb 10, 2015)

That's great! You're very brave!!


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations. Teach me dude xD

Sometimes I feel the impulse to do the same, but then remember how ****ing ugly I am and the sense dispel immediately. 

I have serious problems on that matter, and I don't think will ever be capable to overcome them, because, objectively I'm physically ugly and there is nothing I can do about it.

**** genetics, **** god if there is one, **** this world


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

nevmx said:


> This was yesterday. I'm not giving myself enough credit for what I'm doing. I feel as bad as I did back when I couldn't ask a girl for the time. Now I can directly hit on girls.
> 
> Two days ago I was in semi panic mode about the lack of girls in my life. So yesterday I skipped my two morning classes so I could go and approach some girls around campus. I did 7 approaches in total.
> 
> ...


Way to go, man. You're killing it. And you've got a great point here. Asking girls you're not interested in is a great way to start out, not only because you'll get used to approaching, but because you also won't give a damn about the rejection, which some people do care about.

It's also interesting how that one girl who said she had a boyfriend says you were the first to approach her like that. Makes you wonder how she got a boyfriend.


----------



## Nizz (Nov 24, 2014)

You're my hero dude, you got alot of numbers from girls it seems, and this is something i've been stressing about lately, cause the only way I can get dates is online, but they never reply cause there is 200 males to ever 1 cute female lol. I always hypothosised that if i had the balls to simply approach ones in real life id get like 5 numbers a day. May I ask though, what do you look like? Short, tall, very muscular, thin, chubby, I'm wondering how much looks come into play.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Nizz said:


> You're my hero dude, you got alot of numbers from girls it seems, and this is something i've been stressing about lately, cause the only way I can get dates is online, but they never reply cause there is 200 males to ever 1 cute female lol. I always hypothosised that if i had the balls to simply approach ones in real life id get like 5 numbers a day. May I ask though, what do you look like? Short, tall, very muscular, thin, chubby, I'm wondering how much looks come into play.


I know this question is for Nevmx, but this is something that you shouldn't stress over. You'll see some women asking for stuff like a height requirement online, but that's because there tends to be more guys on these sites. Another thing you get out of approaching is, when you approach somebody, your confidence says something. Maybe somebody never had a short guy approach them before, and you happened to change their mindset so they end up approaching short guys themselves.

Don't worry about the the things you can't change, and for the things that you can change, like weight, change those things for yourself.


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

You're my hero too OP. And good thing you started doing this young. I wish I was as strong as you.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

AntiAnxiety said:


> I know this question is for Nevmx, but this is something that you shouldn't stress over. You'll see some women asking for stuff like a height requirement online, but that's because there tends to be more guys on these sites. Another thing you get out of approaching is, when you approach somebody, your confidence says something. Maybe somebody never had a short guy approach them before, and you happened to change their mindset so they end up approaching short guys themselves.
> 
> Don't worry about the the things you can't change, and for the things that you can change, like weight, change those things for yourself.


..


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

I so proud of you man


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

jfruedam said:


> ..


??


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

AntiAnxiety said:


> ??


Lol, sorry, wrong post. That was good advice.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

That's a very interesting story. You totally deserve those compliments and stuff.

This makes me wonder if I missed some opportunities. I've never approached girls cold like you have, not sure if I ever will, but there have been times some girls were extra friendly with me. Like when I was checking out at a store, this one girl initiated a conversation with me. To my cowardice, I gave one word answers cause I was caught off guard.


----------



## Bawkward (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice progress. I have a problem approaching or starting conversations with girls. I don't know, when they smile at me, I kind of freak out haha. I can't see myself going and telling a girl that she is cute. I would rather have an excuse such as asking a random question like what time a place closes.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Good job. I've only approached one girl in my life to which she had a boyfriend lol. 

But I would like to know how some of the others went.


----------

